# Firm stool in the morn, loose by the evening



## vinnyb (Mar 22, 2010)

My 1 year old boy had me a little worried the past couple of weeks. One day he had good poop then the next day he had explosive diarrhea; not sure what he got into. Put him on chix and rice, explosive diarrhea went away but he was still having nothing buy orange colored cow patties. Took a stool sample in to the vet, parasite tests came back negative. I was beginning to think that maybe he has EPI and scheduled a vet appointment for him next week to do some bloodwork just to be sure.

In the meantime on a hunch I take him off of the rice and mix some cooked chicken with some raw chicken (his normal diet is raw) and low and behold the next AM nice firm poop! Lunch time poops were also nicely formed and firm. So now I'm thinking maybe he had an allergic reaction to rice.

We go to the park around 5pm, he plays hard as usual. Has a few small bowel movements which are loose. Then when I take him out later that night for his final potty break of the night he has a runny BM.

Wake up this morning and take him out and his poops are nice and hard again! Go figure? Wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience and what did you do to fix this? I feed my boy 2 meals a day. 

I'm thinking now that I won't need to do an EPI test because it seems like all this time he's been having a reaction to the rice. When I saw his hard stool yesterday morning (first time in a couple of weeks) I made my day!


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Playing hard and loose stools after and before bed might be exercised induced diarrhea.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Here that type of variation was seen with food allergies and/or bacterial issues.


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

Jake has that too. It's the oddest thing. Did culture samples, bloodtests, etc all came up negative. Seems he just digests better over night (solid poo from dinner meal), than he does while awake (evening poo from breakfast).


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok, Osa seems to do this also. Poo in the morning, nice and formed. Evening beginning poo, mostly formed, followed by cow patty poo…….Pumpkin solves the problem, but don't think she should eat pumpkin her whole life…..
She is eating Diamond Naturals LBP. The food she was on before that had same effect.


----------

